# Neue offizielle Strecke: Heimbuchenthal



## Sammi_ElPadre (25. September 2021)

Joa, in Heimbucjenthal (20 min. von Aschaffenburg) hat letzten Sonntag ne neue offizielle Strecke eröffnet.


----------



## samilio (30. September 2021)

Sieht interessant aus   

Wird die Teil der offiziellen GeoNaturpark-Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sammi_ElPadre (30. September 2021)

samilio schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus
> 
> Wird die Teil der offiziellen GeoNaturpark-Strecken?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, da der GeoNaturpark im Odenwald ist, die Strecke aber deutlich im Spessart liegt.

Muss aber mal mit meinen Jungs drüber reden.


----------



## samilio (30. September 2021)

Naja, Miltenberg und Collenberg sind ja auch nicht weit weg


----------



## Filipp (7. November 2021)

Ernüchterung für alle, die "ernsthaft" Trails/Enduro fahren. Haben die MTB Strecke Heimbuchenthal zum Ende der Saison vollständig gemacht und der größte Teil der Strecke (>90 %) ist schlichtweg Quatsch. Insgesamt – also auf allen neun Trails zusammen – gibt es zwei Anlieger, das war's. Keine Kicker, keine Tables, keine Drops, keine Stein- oder Wurzelfelder, keine schwierigen Schikanen, keine Spitzkehren, kein gar nichts. Auf einem kurzen Stück geht's mal immer rechts und links hoch und runter, das war's. Meistens erkennt man die "Trails" auch nur daran, dass Äste und Baumstämme die Grenzen markieren und sehr oft fährt man tatsächlich einfach nur unmittelbar neben dem Schotterweg im Wald durchs Laub. Größer hätte die Enttäuschung nicht sein können. Das einzig Positive: Die Beschilderung. Wer richtige Trails auf einer Tour miteinander verbinden will, fährt nach Miltenberg und macht nicht denselben Fehler wie wir.


----------



## Sammi_ElPadre (7. November 2021)

Filipp schrieb:


> Ernüchterung für alle, die "ernsthaft" Trails/Enduro fahren. Haben die MTB Strecke Heimbuchenthal zum Ende der Saison vollständig gemacht und der größte Teil der Strecke (>90 %) ist schlichtweg Quatsch. Insgesamt – also auf allen neun Trails zusammen – gibt es zwei Anlieger, das war's. Keine Kicker, keine Tables, keine Drops, keine Stein- oder Wurzelfelder, keine schwierigen Schikanen, keine Spitzkehren, kein gar nichts. Auf einem kurzen Stück geht's mal immer rechts und links hoch und runter, das war's. Meistens erkennt man die "Trails" auch nur daran, dass Äste und Baumstämme die Grenzen markieren und sehr oft fährt man tatsächlich einfach nur unmittelbar neben dem Schotterweg im Wald durchs Laub. Größer hätte die Enttäuschung nicht sein können. Das einzig Positive: Die Beschilderung. Wer richtige Trails auf einer Tour miteinander verbinden will, fährt nach Miltenberg und macht nicht denselben Fehler wie wir.


Ich finde dein Feedback etwas unreflektiert. 

Der Trail wäre vom Verein sicherlich gerne aufregender gebaut worden, aber wie das bei offiziellen Trails so ist: Das haben noch andere Institutionen ein Mitspracherecht. In dem Falle die Gemeinde Heimbuchenthal, der Bayerische Forst und diverse Grundstücksbesitzer.

Und gerade Gemeinde und Forst haben darauf bestanden, dass auf den Trails eben so gut wie nichts gebaut wird. Das fängt an bei Einbringung von Fremdmaterial für die von dir verlangten Tables, Kickern und Drops, geht weiter über das Verbot größerer Erdbewegungen wie sie für Anlieger nötig wären und auch Steinfelder zu bauen war schlichtweg nicht möglich.

Sei Froh, dass es in der Gegend jetzt wenigstens einen legalen Trail gibt (der nächste Legale ist 30km weg am Hahnenkamm) anstelle von einem wirklich sehr hohen Niveau aus zu meckern.

Ansonsten, danke für das Feedback, ich werde an den Verein weiterleiten.


----------



## Filipp (7. November 2021)

Hi, Sammi.

Ich war dort stundenlang unterwegs und hab alles selbst erlebt – hatte also genügend Zeit, zu reflektieren. Dass Trails-Bauen nahezu unüberwindbare Hürden mit sich bringt, weiß ich. Erst recht in Bayern. Wenn man aber mit so einem schönen MTB-Touren-Schild (Parkplatz) suggeriert, dass hier neun Trails in einer großen Tour miteinander verbunden sind, dann glaube ich erst mal genau das: Dass hier neun Trails in einer großen Tour miteinander verbunden sind.

Wenn dann aber die meisten "Trails" daraus bestehen, dass links und rechts Stöcke zur Begrenzung liegen und sonst passiert wirklich gar nichts, dann muss man das mal irgendwo hinschreiben, damit nicht noch mehr Trail-Enduro-Freunde aufgeregt hin und enttäuscht wieder heimfahren.

Man hätte zum Beispiel erst einen Trail bauen (ein richtiger reicht, müssen ja nicht gleich neun Stück sein) und dann das Schild am Parkplatz anbringen können. Andersrum ist es – bei aller Reflektiertheit – eher Täuschung und Enttäuschung. Und weil hier die Tonalität fehlt: Ich schreib das alles total entspannt und freundlich und ich lächle sogar  – das ist also keine Wutrede auf Vereine und Erbauer usw. 

Und weil ich Fairness mag: Ich habe nichts verlangt und gemeckert hab ich auch nicht. Ich habe nur festgestellt und berichtet. Und hohes Niveau, das ist je nach Erfahrungslevel sehr subjektiv, deshalb schrieb ich gleich zu Beginn "Ernüchterung für alle, die ernsthaft Trails/Enduro fahren wollen". 

Alle Gelegenheits-MTBler, die gerne unaufgeregt geradaus fahren, die können sich am schönen Heimbuchenthal-Wald sicher erfreuen.

Gruß,
Filipp


----------



## fastmike (7. November 2021)

Kann Filipp absolut Recht geben,die Strecke wird schön trailig angepriesen aber kann leider nix.
Der allerletzte "Trail" ich glaube Waldseetrail ist leider der einzige den man wirklich Trail nennen kann.


----------



## jodi2 (21. März 2022)

Gibt es einen Link zu mehr Infos und einem GPS Track der Strecke?


----------



## Sammi_ElPadre (22. März 2022)

Japp, gibt es 



			https://www.spessartraeuberland.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Bilder/Mitglieder/E-MTB_Freunde_Spessart/MTB_Tafel_final.pdf
		


Und hier von Komoot mit GPS:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/493575333


----------



## jodi2 (27. März 2022)

Vielen Dank! 
Gibt's den Track auch wo ohne dass man Geld bezahlen muss? Bin kein großer Fan von Komoot und ähnlichen Plattformen, die Geld für Touren/Tracks nehmen, die andere erstellt haben. Dass diejenigen, die Tour/Track erstellt haben, was bekommen, wäre völlig ok, aber die simple Austauschplattform/das Ablagekörbchen?
Aber mit der guten PDF Beschreibung geht es sicher auch so und scheint ja auch gut ausgeschildert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sammi_ElPadre (28. März 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Gibt's den Track auch wo ohne dass man Geld bezahlen muss? Bin kein großer Fan von Komoot und ähnlichen Plattformen, die Geld für Touren/Tracks nehmen, die andere erstellt haben. Dass diejenigen, die Tour/Track erstellt haben, was bekommen, wäre völlig ok, aber die simple Austauschplattform/das Ablagekörbchen?
> Aber mit der guten PDF Beschreibung geht es sicher auch so und scheint ja auch gut ausgeschildert!


Oh, sorry, mir war nicht bewusst, das Komoot auch für das ansehen der Strecke nen Account haben will.

Ich lad das GPX mal direkt hoch.

Viel Vergnügen.


----------

